# Socal *Mile Square Meet* need to be changed!!



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

we need to meet on Aug 3rd and not Friday August 2nd.

Us working class dont have time on friday!

I repeat. the new date will be August 3rd which is a Saturday. 

Does anyone got my back. i know martin does...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Juan,

The reason why we chose friday, august 2nd is because it would be a great way to kick off the weekend, as well as some of us (myself included), work weekends, and managed to get friday off. Juan, just request it off, or show up whenever...the meet is open ended..


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

This is in no way intended to offend the younger crowd in these forums. 

But I joined the SE-R community not only to hang out and look at cars, but to learn about them and get many different points of view on what works and what doesn't. This knowledge is easier to obtain from the older and more experienced owners, which DO NOT work on the weekends, but have regular M-F jobs. By having the meet on an early Friday afternoon you will be limiting the attendance to a more younger crowd that is really just getting into the car world and really is not very experienced or knowledable. I myself are more interested in building a car that handles and runs great, and not putting the looks of the vehicle ahead of those goals. While most of the younger people are more into their Hyper white lights and nozzle lights.(I'm basing this assumption on the sigs on this forum)

I just think that by moving the meet to a Saturday, the members of these forums will have a better and more fulfilling time. Just my $0.02. But yes Juan, I would prefer this meet to be a Saturday.

Martin G


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well im only 17 now and by the time the meet comes around I'll be 18, i am upset by these comments. One of the reasons why I decided to offer my services to Deric and Sam was to meet up with other Nissan Enthusiasts to learn about my car and theirs but at the same time to have a good time. Since I am young, my automechanic knowledge is limited and I hope to learn from those who have experience at this meet, hopefully it will be an annual GA16DE meet. Deric, Sam, and I have worked hard trying to get this meet together and we already have many people going, some of which have or will be requesting the day off to attend this meet. Im not trying to start anything but we are not going to change it just because two people want it on saturday. By the way, There is nothing wrong with hyper white lights as they do help visibility as compared to stock bulbs. Both of you are still welcome to the meet if you choose to go, your knowledge and presence will be both be appreciated.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think we should just stop talking and get this shindig going, who cares who shows up and what age because at this point nothing will ever happen. This is a first ever meet for the GA16DE crowd (that's my understanding on who this is for) and if next year we don't like the age group of the crowd we can give more advanced notice of a meet and change the dates and times around.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Chris and James,

I'm in agreement with both of you here, to be honest with you, this shindig is steamrolling along pretty fast, and there is no way to change the date. Just remember...August 2nd. 

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

sorry if this is an inconvenience to anyone, but we have set the date and like Sam said, there is no going back since its already been posted on multiple forums and many have confirmed that they will be attending. we hope this will be a great success and honestly, i dont believe it matters how many people show up. i would have been satisfied if even a couple of people showed up, but now we have 31+ people going and im very content about it. we are trying to make this annual and maybe throw a couple of events here and there. Sam, Chris, and I have collaborated to try our best to accomodate for everyone and it seemed like friday was a good day for everyone.

as for your comments, im sure a lot of people are offended by that and i believe you are stereotyping a lot of people. i know how you feel about all "ricer stuff" but respect should be given to everyone. so what if they like to put that stuff on their car, its their car. you do have to right to be disappointed or disgusted or whatever, but you do not have the right to look down on them. oh btw, i am part of that younger crowd and i wont lie saying that i dont like all that other stuff, hyper whites, neons, etc... everyone has their tastes, but you cant assume that i have no knowledge in the automotive field (and no im not talking about just putting intakes in or all other simple bolt-ons, but actually diagnosing a problem and solving it).

hope this doesnt create tension between us all and hope you still can make it.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Very exciting. Could be the beginning of a great relationship amont the Nissan community, especially in So. Cal. For the first meet ever sounds like things should be a blast. I work M-F and going to try my hardest to make it up there in time to catch the goodies. Yes, a Saturday would be better, but oh well. Let's make this one a success so we can actually start worrying about next year and make everyone happier. Nismo ... I love this sh!t.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

200'side said:


> *Very exciting. Could be the beginning of a great relationship amont the Nissan community, especially in So. Cal. For the first meet ever sounds like things should be a blast. I work M-F and going to try my hardest to make it up there in time to catch the goodies. Yes, a Saturday would be better, but oh well. Let's make this one a success so we can actually start worrying about next year and make everyone happier. Nismo ... I love this sh!t. *


Great attitude!  i hope you can make it, tell your boss your car broke down at Mile Square Park


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah seriously. Finally a ga16de meet. I get to see other sentra enthusiasts for once. I can bond with other guys.........eh well I can talk sentra stuff now. Alright kewl, can't wait till August 2nd.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

its ok...azn.. and techno.. were do liek the meet.. its just the date.. unfortunatly.. i will be going after 5 so im hoping there still is food and some cars left... or else im going to bitch.. specially there better be FOOD... cause im goin to have the munchies..


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

That is exactly why I said that my comments were not meant to offend anyone. I'm not here to trash talk or put anyone down. I'm gonna go to the meet regardless of date because I love to hang out with people who love cars just as much as i do. I am just making a suggestion in order to make it a better all around experience for everyone. No hard feelings and if anyone reads this, I did not mean to offend anyone. Just giving my opinion.

Martin


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

OKay well your apology is accepted but if you think about it, some of the stuff you have on your car would be ricey too. Your projectors, hose kit, and polished valve cover would be ricey as they dont improve your performance, they just make your car stand out. sorry for pointing this out but I just wanted to speak my mind.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey martin its understandable. But you know us younger people are the future of nissan and we all have to get started somewhere. So why not have a meet that the younger people are able to attend. I respect your opinion though because most of the people I know do work on weekdays and not on weekends.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I work monday through saturday and I cant take Saturday off as it is a really busy day at my work. That is why when I heard it was going to be a friday i was very enthusiastic about it. Things seem to be going good as Sam, Deric, and I are still trying to get more people to come and make sure everything works out such as food, drinks, making sure everyone can get there without getting lost, and anything else that you people may need help with. If you need anything please feel free to PM me, hit me up on AIM at SGVZTEKNOKID, or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

It appears Friday works for more people. So if more people can show up on a Friday, why have a meet on Saturday? Don't mean to sound like an ass but I say if you can't make it, get another meet together.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

> accepted but if you think about it, some of the stuff you have on your car would be ricey too


No doubt, I do have ricey stuff on my car. I gotta look good too. I just meant ONLY having ricey stuff.

And believe me its not like I'm 40, I'm only 23. I'm a young guy too. I just wanted to voice my opinion about wanting to learn from the older generation too.

By the way, is anyone here going to any track events soon? Because the 240club is having one on July28 and SoCal SERCA will be in Buttonwillow this weekend. FYI

Martin


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thats the stuff that im talking about Martin. There is nothing wrong with rice, i happen to dislike the sleeper look though. I think its boring, i want to make my car stand out, in a good way of course. July 28 is my birthday so im a no show for that. Im kind of against SERCA, you have to pay to get in. TO me thats a waste of money because why would i pay to hang out with SE-R owners. Now that i have my crew, we dont pay and we can still hang out.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

The SERCA fee is not to just hang out. My $15 annual fee has more than paid for itself six fold. You get a lot of discounts, we only pay $25 for dyno runs on our dyno days(R&D normally charges $65) Track events are normally $140-$150 and SERCA members go for $110. And if you would've attended the National Convention in AZ this year, OOWEE! It was just too much fun to write about. I'll bring some pics to the meet.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I retract my previous statement.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *I retract my previous statement. *


heh  and if you want to get stuff done on your car, get the So. California division together and make them do all the work.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

martin_g34 said:


> *This is in no way intended to offend the younger crowd in these forums.
> 
> This knowledge is easier to obtain from the older and more experienced owners, which DO NOT work on the weekends, but have regular M-F jobs. By having the meet on an early Friday afternoon you will be limiting the attendance to a more younger crowd that is really just getting into the car world and really is not very experienced or knowledable
> Martin G *


I agree with the Saturday comments... but to say older guys don't work weekends is kinda stereotyping...hell I'm a pretty "old" guy and I work weekends and nights... Some things can't shutdown just because it's night or a weekend...or for that matter a hoilday......lol...guess I need a "regular" job


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn Mike why do you gotta analyze my every word, give me a break. That's true...................................you do need a regular job. Just kidding bro. So are you gonna be able to make it?

Martin


----------

